# What to fish for after 1ST of the year



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

After the mummer's parade, what can I catch up around CM and the bay area.
Coming up after the new year wondering if by then I should even bring my stuff with me


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Flyersfan!

If you don't mind fishing off a boat, the partyboats will still be chasing stripers on the clam grounds. Some boats may be bottom fising for tog and sea bass. You can always try for goosefish (monkfish), stargazers, and big winter skates in the surf (you may even hook a stray striper.) I'd go with the partyboats dragging clams behind the dredge fleet....


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

God Bless you MJ


----------

